# Resident Evil:Afterlife 3D (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey cool ghouls - JT here with news and an update about Resident Evil 4. Click on the link for all the details - including whether Milla will be back...

http://www.joblo.com/arrow/index.php?id=15406


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I lost interest in the movie series but I'm thankful when they are on when I have nothing to do.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish the movies were based off the actual games. Resident Evil 4 the game was amazing. It would make a great movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Resident Evil: Afterlife (2010)*

We knew it was coming. Milla was just holding out on us, but we knew she was going to do it:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16634


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, my man, I'm $chocked $he agreed to do another $equel 

And now it looks like Paul W.S. Anderson is returning as director - he directed the first flick, and then was writer/producer for the two sequels.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11166


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot! I love Milla. (ssshhhh don't tell Roxy)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The lovely Milla Jovovich talks about the sequel:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16947


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

More news on casting and production:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17544


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Casting details and synopsis:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17638


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Alice fans rejoice -

*Resident Evil: Afterlife* has a new release date, and unlike the typical push-backs, this one is sooner than anticipated.

The new date for more zombie mayhem is September 10, 2010. And I guess that this means they're (thankfully, at least to this fan) dropping the whole 3D thing?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13587


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailer will run with Elm Street:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19289


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I look forward to the release of it. But I have to say checking out that last link. I found several of the comments, were from people that don't like RE. Why would people go to a page to see information about something, they are saying they don't like? The only thing I can figure. Is their life must be so miserable, they don't have anything they do like. I mean If I don't like a certain food. I don't look for recipes that use it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Amen, Watcher. All of the negativism over on BD is why I am not actually a member there. You think that's bad, man, you should check out the IMDB message boards. In some places there, they make the BD crowd seem like avid followers of the teachings of Mother Theresa by way of comparison.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14736


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

STYD visited the set and caught up with Milla Jovovich to chat about the flick -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=14832


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Some new tv spots and a featurette are up.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/new-resident-evil-afterlife-featurette-and-tv-spots-10974


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Being a BIG RE game fan, after the first movie (henceforth I have not seen a movie in a theater) it has strayed so far off from the base (The games) that this movie franchise must be some twisted fanfic, by people who completely disregard the source material. I have yet to see Milla in any games, especially the remakes...
Hmmm... why is that? 
Bah, If you played the games first... ah, well... at least they don't make any premium $$$ of me no more.... I'll catch it (& mock it) when it comes on cable. 

Sorry, Sinister, but these movies are like redoing either the books of L. Frank Baum or the adapted musical of OZ as some kind twisted modern parody, including only the name of the title & major characters... & a few ideas associated with it...

I would be quite angry if the tin woodsman did not behead 40 wolfs in a literary 'modernization' of OZ. The Tin man is a stone-cold killer! If you doubt me, reread 'The Wonderful Wizard of Oz' by L. Frank Baum.

I can see why some people on other sites would post such venomous-bile-based 
brain-less post to other sites. They are angry with the 'Fan-Fictionation' of a well founded series of games.

The reason for my posting to this is because I loved the games & was SO disappointed in the movies that it hurt.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw it tonight! Loved it. But Wesker (Shawn Roberts) is a friend of mine so I am a little biast. I think he did a great job and I could picture my hubby playing the games so I guess that is a good thing. Loved the special effects. The 3D was great to watch too. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

PS: not saying that the movie was ANYTHING Like the games. It was nice to see Wesker though and getting to a small minute part of the games. But watch them for what they are, not like you want them to be.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw the movie Friday night. It was okay.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zurgh: We all have our opinions and you are entitled to yours, of course. So I totally respect that, but...don't you think that's a little _strong_ comparing a video game to the greatness that is Oz? Just saying. 

Haunti and I went to see this together and I had pretty much the same reaction she did, but I will take it a step farther. If you are looking for any sort of plot, forget about it. The film was all about action. The zombies didn't even really come into play, except as nothing more than an underlying threat. I wasn't too crazy about the creatures that reminded me suspiciously of The Reapers on *Blade II* either. This film was more or less a seque from *Resident Evil: Extinction* to whatever the name of the fifth one will be. Sorry, Court. 

I give it two out of five stars and one of those is simply because Milla Jovovich is in it. That should pretty much tell you what I thought about the rest of it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to there opinion, if every one was the same... life would suck! My biggest beef is with altering the source material. Once you change the source material dramatically... you have something new & different. But to call it the same is wrong.

If you like it, good!
I'm glad you spent your money well. I wish no ill will towards others enjoyment. Nor am I part of the 1% that comments negatively on the other web-sites about anything.

I don't follow the fandom of actors or actresses. If you like a movie for that reason, good. I only like movies if they can distract me from the real world.

Sinister: As for the OZ reference, it is the source that is important, as well as what it is called. I LOVE the OZ books & the MUSICAL ADAPTATION. I was brought up on both. But to call them the exact same thing is wrong. I could pick apart the musical, compared to the book, but it was an ADAPTATION from a different time & originally said so.  
The movies NEVER said they were different from the game franchise.:googly:

All I say is try to keep it as true to the original... If ya call it a duck, don't make it a turkey or a goose!

Here is my analogy... Morning coffee, bitter, hot, dark... Take a drink and get, Orange juice... tangy, cold, lite... So not what you wanted or expected. That was my reaction. They called it coffee & gave me OJ... Yuck!

Sorry, If they make more RE movies, I shall never comment on them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Zurgh said:


> Everyone is entitled to there opinion, if every one was the same... life would suck! My biggest beef is with altering the source material. Once you change the source material dramatically... you have something new & different. But to call it the same is wrong.
> 
> If you like it, good!
> I'm glad you spent your money well. I wish no ill will towards others enjoyment. Nor am I part of the 1% that comments negatively on the other web-sites about anything.
> ...


I, for 1 100% agree with these statements. That has ALWAYs bothered me about the RE movies. I havnt liked one yet, except for this one and its only because Shawn is in it and I think he does a perfect Wesker. And FINALLY Wesker is in them. However, I liked the action, I liked the guy in the shower room (he is from the games but I had commented during the games that he reminded me of the pyramid guy from SH). I have never however, liked how they dont really bring out the games ideals in the movies (tyrent, plant etc....)
If they were not called RE movies, I would probably like them more because I wouldnt be wasting my time during the movie looking for the similarities, however as separate entities, I am pretty easy to please. 
Coffee vs Orange Juice for sure. I feel that way about a lot of adaptations. (eg: see my thread about the Stephen King adaptation about the room (LOL I Can remember the room number!)


----------

